# T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09



## T.I. (11. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich hier nun schon eine Weile lese, habe ich mich nun doch einmal angemeldet. 

Als erstes mal zu meiner Person: Wahrscheinlich ziehe ich hier den Altersdurchschnitt ziemlich nach unten, dennoch hoffe ich doch hier einiges Wissenwertes zu erfahren. Zur Zeit bin ich Schüler eines Technischen Gymnasiums und komme aus dem Nord-Östlichen Teil Baden-Württembergs. Bin mehr oder weniger ständig an unserem Garten und besonders am Teich zu Gange mit meinem Vater der diesen auch vor va. 15 jahren eingerichtet hatte nachdem meine beiden Schwestern plötzlich mal mit Goldfischen vom Nachbarn nach Hause kamen.
Seitdem ist dieser immer mal wieder etwas verändert worden, zuletzt die letzten beiden Jahren, in denen ein recht großer "Bachlauf" dazukam.
Zu Hause sind im Teich ein paar Goldfische und ein __ Graskarpfen, die beiden Goldorfen die noch drin waren sind wahrscheinlich über den Winter beide eingegangen. 
Der Teich dürfte ca. 2-3m³ fassen und ist ca. zwei Meter Lang und einen Meter Breit, die tiefste Stelle ist ca. 1m, dazu kommt noch ein Flachwasserteil der ca. 10cm "tief" ist.

Hier zuerst einmal ein paar Bilder vom vorletzten Jahr.
 

 

 

Und hier mal ein aktuelles Bild, auf dem leider alles noch ziemlich kahl aussieht, was aber im Laufe des Jahr hoffentlich behoben wird.
Bitte ignoriert auf dem Bild den Gartenschlauch, die provisorisch aufgestellte Test-Sat-Schüssel und die fast umfallenden Sichtschütze im Hintergrund. 
 

Hoffe es gefällt mit viel Fantasie. 

Geplant ist in den nächsten Wochen eine Vergrößerung, sodass bessere Terrassen für die Pflanzen geschaffen werden können und eine eig. Platz Vergrößerung für die Fische, noch dazu kommt endlich mal ein gescheites (selbstgebautes) __ Filtersystem (das ähnlich diesem hier werden soll), evt. noch zusätzlich mit einer Sumpfzone. 
Darf man das hier in diesem Thread dann dokumentieren? :beeten

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Tim.


----------



## Inken (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Hi Tim!

:willkommen und schön, dass du bei uns gelandet bist!

Euer Teich gefällt mir! Bin gespannt, was ihr noch so vorhabt! 



T.I. schrieb:


> Darf man das hier in diesem Thread dann dokumentieren?



Wir bitten darum, neugierig sind wir nämlich überhaupt nicht...  Am besten mit vielen Foddos! 

Man liest sich!


----------



## Digicat (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Servus Tim

Herzlich Willkommen 

Bin schon sehr auf Eure/Deine Vergrößerung gespannt und freue mich das du deinen Fischen einen neuen Lebensraum schenkst 

Und ja, du darfst auch in diesem Thread deinen Teichumbau dokumentieren.
Für den Filterbau würde ich ich aber Hier dann posten 

Würde dich aber noch bitten das Basiswissen (Klick in meiner Signatur) und die Fachbeiträge zu lesen.

Frohe Ostern


----------



## axel (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Hallo Tim 

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen :Willkommen2
Schön das Du uns gefunden hast
Bin schon gespannt auf Deine Ausbaupläne . Mach mal ne Skizze .
Den neuen Fischbereich würd ich tiefer als 1 m machen , falls noch mal so ein kalter Winter kommt .


lg 
axel


----------



## T.I. (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Hallo, und Danke für die nette Begrüßung. 

Hab heute nochmal ein paar aktuelle Bilder geschossen, hoffe auf gefallen. 

 

Bei der Fütterung (Meine Mutter hat etwas viel reingegeben):
 

Ein neuer Mitbewohner:
 

Und nochmal ein Bild des "Bachlaufes":
 


Skizze werde ich heute Abend oder morgen noch anfertigen und dann nachliefern. 
Der soll auf jeden Fall an die 1,30m rangehen, wobei das mit viel Arbeit verbunden sein wird. Damals wurde das hier alles aufgestüttet, und da waren einfach jede Menge Steine drinnen, was das buddeln erheblich beschwert. Leider geht Minibagger wegen den Zufahrtsproblemen nicht. 
Beim Basiswissen bin ich schon seit einigen Tagen am Lesen und vorsätzlichem planen.


----------



## Eugen (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Hi Tim

Willkommen lieber Nachbar im H-G Forum.
Ich bin zwar überhaupt kein Fischexperte, solltest du allerdings Fragen bzgl. Pflanzen uam. haben, no prob.
Wertheim ist ja gleich um die Ecke.

Schöne Ostern


----------



## T.I. (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*



Eugen schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar überhaupt kein Fischexperte, solltest du allerdings Fragen bzgl. Pflanzen uam. haben, no prob.
> Wertheim ist ja gleich um die Ecke.


Dankeschön, werde ich wohl drauf' zurückkommen, bin auch des öfteren in Wertheim (Bestenheid) anzutreffen. 


So, und nun hier mal meine erste Draufsicht Skizze:
Zuerst mal das bisherige:
 

So meine erste Vorstellung:
 

Irgendwelche Sachen die ich total missachtet habe und/oder aussbessern sollte? 

Generelle Fragen:
Die alte Folie (1mm) könnte man doch als Ersatz für einen Teil des Vlieses benutzen, oder? Oder ist das nicht so Sinnvoll?

Was sind denn die Durschnittspreise für Vlies? Weis da wer was?
Könnte man eigentlich auch Malervlies benutzen?


----------



## T.I. (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Da ich den vorherigen Beitrag leider nicht mehr ändern kann, hier nochmal die überarbeitete Version. 

Bisher:
 

Neu geplant:
 

Die Fragen bleiben aber noch die gleichen.


----------



## T.I. (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Hat den niemand einen Kommentar zu meinen Fragen? :?

Leider verzögert sich die Vergrößerung zur Zeit noch ein wenig, da ich schulisch und im Nebenjob zur Zeit stark eingespannt bin, noch dazu soll nun erst der Sichtschutz zu den Nachbarn erneuert werden. Dazu werden Mittelgroße Pflanzsteine einreihig über die gesamte Länge auf ein geringes Beton-Fundament gesetzt und darin Verankerungen für die Holz-Sichtschutzelemente mit einbetoniert.


----------



## T.I. (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Hier mal ein kleines Update, gehört aber nur indirekt zum Teich. 
Man sieht die ersten vier gesetzten Pflanzsteine, die nun eine Länge von 180cm haben, darin wurden Balkenschuhe ¿ (Ironie) mit einbetoniert, an die Balken werden später hölzerne Sichtschutzelemente angebracht.
Leider ist einer der Vier Steine gebrochen, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, da noch etwas Erde angehäuft wird und Feldsteine davor kommen.
Die nächsten 4 Steine werden ca. 15cm nach unten versetzt, im Vergleich zu der ersten gesetzten Reihe, die darauffolgenden wieder tiefer.

 
 

Das sieht im Moment alles sehr chaotisch aus. 

Weis jemand was das für eine Pflanze mit den Lila-farbenen Blüten ist?


----------



## zickenkind (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

hallo

"" Weis jemand was das für eine Pflanze mit den Lila-farbenen Blüten ist? ""

heissen laut miener frau bergenie und gitb es in lila und weiss, nur weiss ist sehr selten.

73 michael


----------



## Henkkaas (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*



Bergenia ( deutsch Bergenie) ist richtig.
Welche Sorte weiss ich nicht, tippe auf Bergenia purpurascens  die haben wir auch und sieht meine ich genauso aus.


----------



## T.I. (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*



zickenkind schrieb:


> heissen laut miener frau bergenie





Henkkaas schrieb:


> Bergenia ( deutsch Bergenie) ist richtig.
> Welche Sorte weiss ich nicht, tippe auf Bergenia purpurascens  die haben wir auch und sieht meine ich genauso aus.


Erstmal noch vielen Dank für die  , so bin ich nun auch wieder etwas schlauer. 

Nun mal zu den bisherigen, eher spärlich ausgefallenen Änderungen/Neuerungen:

Im und um den Teich wächst und gedeiht zur Zeit schon alles, wobei das eigentlich so gar nicht nötig wäre, wegen des Anfallenden Umbaus. 
 

Neu ist nun der Sichtschutz, Pflanzsteine auf Betonfundament und darin noch Balkenschuhe einbetoniert, da kann nun ein Sturm kommen, das hebt. 

Die Sichtschutzelemente sind im Moment noch die alten, da die Teile neu ja schweineteuer sind... die Rastergitter rechts müssen auch noch begrünt werden.
Links im Bild ist eine angefangene Reihe zu sehen, die nur auf Kies Fundament sitzt. Hat die Funktion, dass man das Erdreich rechts davon (als Teichgebiet) angleichen kann, quasi "im Wasser" ist, das erspart mir später hoffentlich Arbeit mit der Kapillarsperre beim neu anlegen.
 

Hier nochmal der noch Kahle Bachlauf, der begünt werden soll.
 

Und hier nochmal eine bisherige Gesamtansicht (ohne Sat-Schüssel, Gartenschlauch und sonstigem Gerümpel ).
 

Nun zu meinen Fragen: :beeten
1. Welche Pflanzen könnt ihr zum Beleben des Bachlaufs empfehlen? Tiefe ist ca. 10-15cm und die meiste Zeit steht das Wasser in den Stufen, wenn es dann eingeschalten ist, fließt es dann natürlich etwas.

2. Könnt ihr Pflanzen zum Bewachsen der Rankgitter empfehlen? Diese sollten möglichst dicht wachsen und schön grün sein. Gibts es da Alternativen zum __ Efeu oder Knöterrich (War beides schonmal dort) ?

Freue mich schon auf euere Antworten! 

Sonnige Grüße, Tim


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Servus Tim

Clematis würde sich anbieten 
Brauchen aber einen schattigen "Fuß".

Auch Blauregen und echter Wilder Wein würde sich anbieten.
Hat ein wunderschönes Herbstlaub


----------



## T.I. (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Tim
> 
> Clematis würde sich anbieten
> Brauchen aber einen schattigen "Fuß".
> ...


Hallo Helmut,
wenn die Clematis einen schattigen Fuß braucht, scheidet sie leider aus, da sie Richtung Süd-Westen stehen würde und somit den ganzen Nachmittag Sonne abbekommt.
Der __ Blauregen ist wirklich schön, scheidet aber wegen seines dicken Wurzelhalses wohl auch aus.
Am besten wäre wohl dann der wilde __ Wein.
Das Problem dabei wird wohl auch sein, dass die Kletterpflanze in einen Pflanzstein gepflanzt werden soll, und ein solcher hat nur ca. 15-20 Liter Inhalt (darunter Betonfundament), aber ich hoffe einfach mal das beste. 

Gruß Tim


----------



## HaMaKi (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*



T.I. schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> wenn die Clematis einen schattigen Fuß braucht, scheidet sie leider aus, ..



Hallo Tim,

das Problem mit dem schattigen Fuß bei der Clematis kannst Du mit einem __ Bodendecker, den Du über die tieferliegende Clematis-Wurzel pflanzt, beseitigen.

Bild 1: Pflanzung letztes Jahr Herbst; Bild 2: gerade fotografiert, beide Pflanzen wachsen üppig, der Fuß der Clematis steht geschützt):
   

..aber ob das dicht genug für Deine Zwecke wird? Helmut's Idee mit dem wilden __ Wein halte ich für Deine Rückwand-Begrünung auch wohl als am Besten geeignet.

Gruß Marita


----------



## T.I. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Inzwischen wurde eine Clematis gepflanzt und zwei Kletterrosen, mal schauen ob die nach dem Regenwetter auch gut anwachsen.


----------



## T.I. (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Hallo!
Inzwischen ist recht viel geschehen, heute wurde der bisherige Teich von allem befreit, aber seht selbst:

 
Der Buchsgarten, der Kies, der zu viel an der Mauer angeschüttet ist, wird später teilweise als Substrat dienen

 
Gesamtansicht bevor irgendwelche Umbauarbeiten durchgeführt wurden

 
Nahansicht

 
Ausbuddeln der Pflanzen, die erhalten bleiben sollen

 
Er überwacht das ganze 

  
Vorher-Nacher Vergleichbild, zum darstellen der Nicht-vorhandenen Kapillarsperre:?

 
Kurze Pause, um mein sowieso schon kaputtes Knie zu schonen 

 
Der Künstler im Schlick 

 
'Außenansicht'

 
Ausgebeuteter Teich :shock

 
Die Steine die man links und die, die man hinten an den Sichtschutzzaun angelehnt sieht, waren fast alle im Teich, lediglich ein paar davon dienten als Umrandung des Teiches

 
Zustand nach Feierabend am ersten Umbautag 

 
Zwei golden farbene Goldfische

 
Ein golden farbener __ Goldfisch und ein schwarzer 'Goldfisch'

 
Ein golden farbener Goldfisch und ein schwarzer 'Goldfisch', allerdings im trüben Wasser

 
Ein weiterer Goldfisch, nicht auf Bildern zu sehen: 20cm __ Graskarpfen mit dem wir beim rauskäschern ganz schön Probleme hatten. 

 
Der Teich des Nachbarn, in dem die Fische während der Umbauarbeiten verweilen dürfen.

Ich hoffe das waren jetzt nicht zu viele Bilder auf einmal. 
...weitere Bilder hier. 

Und morgen geht es weiter.


----------



## T.I. (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

Hallo,

heute wurde die erste Stufe ausgehoben:

Aber zuerst musste noch das Wurzelwerk, welches sich über die Jahre angesammelt hatte, raus, das war ne Menge Arbeit und schon allein geschätze 0,3m³.
 

Die bisherige Folie war keine normale Teichfolie, sondern eine glasfaserverstärkte Folie, die normal vom Asphaltbauer auf Flachdächern aufgeschweist wird und eine Dicke von 2mm hatte. Die wurde damals auch passgenau in den Teich 'eingeschweisst'.
So sahs aus, nachdem die Folie dann draußen war:
 

So, nun gings ans Ausheben:
   

Obwohl am Teich noch wenig zu erkennen war, trotzdem jede Menge Erde (und Wurzeln darin) die erstmal entsorgt werden mussten.
 

Eine Planänderung gab es auch noch, aber dazu später noch mehr.


----------



## T.I. (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Baden Württemberg*

So, hier mal noch zu Planänderung:

 

Die Sumpfzone an sich wurde weggelassen, aber ein Filtergraben eingeplant.
Meine Frage dazu: Ist es wohl sinnvoll an der gestrichelten Linie eine Art Uferwall zu errichten oder sollte das ganze eher als Flachwasser-Sumpfzone errichtet werden? Da der Bachlauf nicht immer läuft wird eben nicht ständig Wasser beim roten Punkt einfliessen, dennoch soll der FIltergraben schon unter Wasseroberfläche sitzen. Was bringt wohl mehr Erfolg in der filtrierung? Oder hält sich das wohl gleich?


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo  T.I.,

die meisten Pflanzen gibt es für den Sumpf- und Flachwasserbereich. Bei 30-45cm Tiefe hast Du nur noch bei den Unterwasserpflanzen und Halbzwerg-Seerosen Chancen...
Die meisten Sumpfpflanzen vertragen diese Tiefe nur, wenn ordentlich Nährstoffe=Schlamm vorhanden ist.

Bei mir ist das Pflanzenwachstum im Teich eher zögerlich, kommt aber nun langsam in die Gänge. Der Ufergraben (nicht Filtergraben!!) explodiert dagegen durch das Nährstoffreiche Substrat förmlich.
Wieviel Platz hast Du denn insgesamt zur Verfügung? Die Außenmaße fehlen auf Deiner Skizze....


----------



## T.I. (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo Anett,
endlich mal eine Resonanz. 

Das mit den Pflanztiefen wurde mir gestern nach ausdauernder Recherche auch bewusst und heute schon anfänglich in die Tat umgesetzt.
Hier mal ein bearbeites Bildchen,was die aktuelle Lage zeigt, leider aus einer etwas blöden Perspektive. :?
   

Tiefen also nun:
Sumpf-Flachwasserbereich: ca. 0,2m (geht rundherum, verschieden breit)
Mittler Bereich : ca. 0,4m   (Soll eine Art Sichel darstellen)
Tiefer Bereich: ca, 0,7m (Sollen links und rechts zwei kleine Podeste für Seerosen sein/werden)
Unterwasserbereich: ca. 1,2-1,3 m (soll eine Art abgerundetes Rechteck ergeben, den Fischen als 'Winterquartier' dienen und vielleicht mal eine __ Papageienfeder beherbergen. 

Gestalten, bzw die Folie verdecken möchte ich es wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie nach dem Verfahren von Thias (1. Teichgrundgestaltung).

Ich hoffe ich habe keine schwerwiegenden Denkfehler eingebaut.


----------



## T.I. (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Heute konnte ich nur recht wenig weitergraben, da immer wieder mal Regen, ausserdem bin ich noch auf einer Lehm-Stein-Schicht (50:50), da kommt man nur mühsam vorwärts, waren heute nur knappe 20cm in die Tiefe. Ca. 20cm will ich noch runter und dann noch die Feinbearbeitung, mal schaun wie weit ich morgen komme. 

Stand gegen Mittag:
 

Gegen Abend, nach dem Arbeiten, hatte ich dann die Schnauze voll und musste mir etwas Abhilfe schaffen:


----------



## T.I. (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

So, gerade noch etwas gegraben und erstmal die vorläufige Maximaltiefe erreicht (~ 1,20m), aber jetzt ist erstmal Mittgspause, die klebrige Sosse da draußen zu bearbeiten ist wirklich nicht schön.


----------



## T.I. (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Interessiert das hier überhaupt jemanden? 

Heute wurden Pflastersteine für die Randbegrenzung gesetzt, wodurch später die Kapillarsperre erleichtert wird.


----------



## expresser (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo Tim,

ganau das hab´ich mich auch schon gefragt.

Die meisten schauen und lesen, wie ich und du höchst wahrscheinlich auch und das beweisen die "Hits". Also Interssieren tut es. Man wünscht sich natürlich mehr Resonanz aber wenn der Hut brennt, helfen wir (natürlich in erster Linie das Mod-Team) uns gegenseitig.

Schön, dass du dokumentierst! Wir sind dabei.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*



T.I. schrieb:


> Interessiert das hier überhaupt jemanden?



Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, wir schauen schon und suchen nach Fehlern


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hi.

Vorm Folie einlegen würde ich unter der Folie zum Rand hin mit igendwas (festgestampftes Erdreich) abschrägen.... 
Ansonsten musst Du sehr viel Substrat am Rand einfüllen, damit die Folie nicht in den Teich zurück klappt bzw. nicht zu sehen ist.
[OT]
@Expresser bzw. all


> helfen wir (natürlich in erster Linie das Mod-Team) uns gegenseitig.


Das ist aber nicht Sinn und Zweck des Mod-Teams. 
Sie (wir) haben erweiterte Rechte, um Beiträge zu schubsen, ggf. zu löschen und treffen auch einen Großteil der forenrelevanten Entscheidungen. Wir sind aber eigentlich nicht als "Hauptschreiberlinge" festangestellt. 
Ihr alle sollt Euch hier schon ungezwungen untereinander austauschen.
Ich z.B schreibe meist nur, wenn niemand anders geantwortet hat oder ich gänzlich anderer Meinung bin/Fehler entdecke.[/OT]


----------



## expresser (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Off-Topic:

@ Annett

Bei mir war es bzw. ist es aber so und ich danke euch dafür, erst recht weil es nicht eure Aufgabe ist!

Ohne euch gäbe es kein Forum!


----------



## robsig12 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Interessiert hier schon einige. Aber es sind noch keine groben Fehler aufgetretten. Soweit ich das sehen kann. Aber wie schon geschrieben, wird Dein Thread oft angesehen, was aus den Hit´s hervorgeht. Evtl. sind aber zu dieser Zeit auch nur einige läger vor dem Teich, als vor dem PC, und ist so ein Beitrag im Frühling, Winter oder Herbst oft mehr diskutiert.

Ich persönlich halte ehe nichts von den Posts wie "sehr schöner Teich, oder gefällt mir gut, bla bla bla". 

Aber sei Dir gewiss, wenn uns etwas auffällt, was Du änderne solltest, dann schreiten wir ein.


----------



## T.I. (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo,

schön, dann fühlt man sich schon nicht so alleine. 


So, vorhin mal zwei Fotos geschossen, wie es nun "fertig" aussieht:
  

Das orange Rohr wird hinten hinter den Rechteckpflastern vermutlich noch als Drainage Rohr eingebuddelt. 

Folie und Vlies wurden vorhin auch noch bestellt.


----------



## robsig12 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hi Tim,

auch bis dahin alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## T.I. (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hier mal noch das verbesserte Schema mit kleiner,grober Pflanzenliste, ich hoffe ich hole mir da keine richtigen Wucherer.


----------



## robsig12 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

HI TI,

__ Papageienfeder ist aber bei mir oben, und nicht in 1 m Tiefe.

Die Seerose würde ich auf gut 1 m runtersetzen, wegen der Winterhärte.

Es kann noch ein  zwei Krebsscherren schwimmend eingebracht werden,die gehen dann auf den Grund, und  sind gut für den Sauerstoff. 


Was sich bei mir jedes Jahr farblich sehr gut macht, sind Teichlilien, blühen bei mir sehr fleissig. Auch sieht der Tannenwedel sehr gut aus.


----------



## T.I. (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo zusammen, 
da in den letzten 2 Wochen 'gezwungenermaßen' eine Arbeitspause stattfand, geht es nun weiter!

Heute habe ich mir mal wieder Gedanken über den Terasseaufbau und das Substrat gemacht und bin mir da noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob das hinhaut.

 

So hatte ich mir das gedacht, meint ihr das funktioniert so?
Oder könnte der Stein hinunterrutschen?
Oder sonst noch irgendwas, was ich nicht bedacht habe?
Würde dieses 'Bett' auch __ Rohrkolben oder einen ähnlichen Wucherer im Zaun halten?
Vielen Dank an alle helfenden Tipps!

Hier sieht man mal des bisherigen Stand:


----------



## T.I. (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo zusammen,
Vlies und Folie sind nun drinnen und die Falten wurden auch schon etwas bearbeitet.

Heute Abend werde ich dann mal unseren Feuerwehr Kommandanten fragen ob ich die Tauchpumpe + 3x C-Schläuche 'ausleihen' kann, dann wird Wasser per Tauchpumpe von der Zisterne in den Teich gepumpt, die Falten noch mal etwas bearbeitet (+ kurz Baden  :freu) und dann wieder das meiste rausgepumpt um den oberen Rand zu verputzen.


----------



## T.I. (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Vorhin wurde das Becken nun das erste Mal befüllt, mit ca. 300-400 Litern pro Minute war das in einer halben Stunde geschehen. 
Dann wurde erstmal lustigerweise etwas greplanscht, bevor das Gewitter kam.

Das Wasser bleibt nun bis morgen oder Montag drinnen und wird dann wieder zurück in die Zisterne gepumpt, dann werde die großen Falten verklebt und der Rasenteppich + Verputzung aufgebracht. 


Bilder werden später noch nachgereicht.


----------



## T.I. (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hier noch die Bilder der letzten Tage:
 
Beim Folienausrollen: Kater saust vorbei

 
Jetzt erstmal auf dem restlichen Vlies breit machen!

 
Vlies drin

 
Folie drin und Falten richten: Immer diese Fotos während dem Arbeiten 

 
Erstes Mal Wasser drin, erstmal reingesprungen


----------



## robsig12 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hi Tim,

na dann geht es ja schön langsam dem Ende zu.

Nach wie vor gibts nichts zu mekern.


----------



## T.I. (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo,
kann ich die Folienfalten meiner PVC Folie mit Innotec Adheseal kleben oder gibts da was besseres?
Wo bezieht man das jeweils am günstigsten?


----------



## T.I. (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallu zusammen,
so, dann führe ich meinen (fast) Monolog mal weiter.
Inzwischen hat sich leider nicht sonderlich viel getan, bedingt duch Schule + Nebenjob, was aber nun in den Ferien anders werden soll.

Da es zwischenzeitlich immer mal wieder geregnet hatte, hat sich der auch dementsprechend gefüllt. Derweil haben sich auch schon neue Lebewesen eingefunden:
   
__ Gelbrandkäfer?

 
Auch eine Kröte war im Loch, die wurde dann kurzer Hand zum Nachbar in den Teich dazugesetzt.

Gestern hab ich dann mal testweise mit dem vermörteln angefangen.
Kunstrasen auf die Folie, angepasst, dann die zwei Schichten 1:1 Sand-Trass.
Allerdings werde ich die zweite Schicht fortan dicker machen, ist doch noch etwas dünn, ich hoffe das wird. :beeten
 

Blöderweise hab ich nun gemerkt das der 'Rücken' des Kunstrasen bröselt, evt. kommt das vom Abstrahlen mit dem Kärcher.
 

Soweit die Dinge. :?


----------



## HaMaKi (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo Tim,

da hat sich schon Einiges getan seit dem Umbau-Beginn 

Ist bei den Bildern vielleicht der Text verrutscht? Bild 1 sieht aus wie ein __ Rückenschwimmer und 2 wie der Gleiche unter'm Blatt. Bild 3 könnte tatsächlich ein __ Gelbrandkäfer sein, wirkt jedoch irgendwie zu dunkel -> vielleicht ein __ Taumelkäfer? Die Kröte wandert hoffentlich wieder zu Dir zurück, wenn Du fertig bist 

Die Mörtelschicht sieht schon gut aus. Tip: lt. NG sollte sie nur nicht allzu schnell abbinden (etwa länger feucht halten).

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## T.I. (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo zusammen,

... und weiter gehts. Heute wurde endlich mal wieder ein ordentliches Stück geschafft, der Verbundmatten-Ersatz (Kunstrasen ohne Drainage) wurde vermörtelt, dazu habe ich Steine mit aufgesetzt um Später das Abrutschen des Substrats zu verhindern. 

   

Bin aber noch am stutzen was ich mit dem restlichen, nach unten ragenden Kunstrasen machen soll.
Ziemlich bündig zur Steinkante abschneiden oder hängen lassen? Kann darauf irgendwas aus Algen wachsen? 

Brauche euren Rat.


----------



## expresser (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo Tim,

ich hatte das ja auch einmal geplant, bin aber wieder davon abgekommen. Mich würde die zusätzlich, sichtbare Kante Stören. Entweder an der schon vorhandenen Steinkante abschneiden oder bis zum Boden verlängern wenn das möglich ist (Heißluftföhn, nähen). Verputzt oder unverputzt. Ich denke dass sich der Kunstrasen genauso mit Algen und Schwebstoffen zusetzt wie alles andere auch, aber da sind ja Andere anderer Meinung.


----------



## T.I. (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*



HaMaKi schrieb:


> Ist bei den Bildern vielleicht der Text verrutscht? Bild 1 sieht aus wie ein __ Rückenschwimmer und 2 wie der Gleiche unter'm Blatt. Bild 3 könnte tatsächlich ein __ Gelbrandkäfer sein, wirkt jedoch irgendwie zu dunkel -> vielleicht ein __ Taumelkäfer? Die Kröte wandert hoffentlich wieder zu Dir zurück, wenn Du fertig bist


Hallo Hamaki,
an den Bildern ist nichts verrutscht, aber klingt alles plausibel. Das dritte Bild wurde im Eimer gemacht und ist wahrscheinlich deshalb so dunkel. Vielen Dank!



expresser schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,
> 
> ich hatte das ja auch einmal geplant, bin aber wieder davon abgekommen. Mich würde die zusätzlich, sichtbare Kante Stören. Entweder an der schon vorhandenen Steinkante abschneiden oder bis zum Boden verlängern wenn das möglich ist (Heißluftföhn, nähen). Verputzt oder unverputzt. Ich denke dass sich der Kunstrasen genauso mit Algen und Schwebstoffen zusetzt wie alles andere auch, aber da sind ja Andere anderer Meinung.


Hallo Werna,
ich glaube ich werde ihn nun knapp unter der Steinkante abschneiden. Die Kanten sieht man hoffentlich bald nichtmehr. :beeten


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo Tim,
habe jetzt Deinen thread aufmerksam komplett durchgelesen...... wir werden auch solch' eine Pflasterkante setzen.... und dann die Teichfolie bis oben hin auslaufen lassen. Davor werden wir größere Feldsteine setzen und hoffen, daß wir es so richtig machen,
Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg,
Eva-Maria


----------



## T.I. (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Guten Abend zusammen,
auch bei mir ging es heute endlich mal wieder ein Stück weiter.
Ansicht von gestern Abend:
 

Heute wurde dann erst mal das gesamte Substrat eingebracht (Lehmiger Sand) und der Teich bis zur -40cm Stufe gefüllt.
Da die Seerose in einem für sie viel kleines Becken stand haben sich nur entsprechend kurze Blätter gebildet, deswegen muss diese nun Schrittweise nach unten und wurde im Moment auf einen umgedrehten Plastik Blumentopf gestellt.
     

Als nächstes wurden die Pflanzen, die ich von Eugen bekommen habe selektiert, natürlich immer unter den wachsamen Augen des Chefs.
   

Unter den ganzen Pflanzen befanden sich auch 13 __ Schnecken (Arten sind mir unbekannt).
3 große und 10 sehr kleine, hier 2 'Große' abgebildet.
 

Noch etwas Wasser rein, alle mal positioniert und dann jeweils mit einer halben Handvoll Muttererde (als 'Startdünger') eingepflanzt.
   

Restliches Wasser rein.
   

Jetzt muss in den nächsten Tagen nur noch die Folie am Rand etwas abgedeckt werden. 

Soweit die Dinge.


----------



## expresser (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo Tim,

das macht Spaß! Das ist ja fast so als ob man beim Füllen dabei gewesen wäre, wenn man sich deine Bilder so ansieht.

Das mit dem Kunstrasenrand hast du super hinbekommen. Der ist nicht als Kante erkennbar und so schaut der Teich auch sehr tief aus.

Toller Teich!


----------



## T.I. (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

(Ärgerlich, den ganzen Beitrag neu schreiben, da PC abgestürtzt ist. )

Hallo Werna,
vielen Dank, genau das war es was ich wollte, der Kunstrasen soll nur die Trägerauflage für den Beton sein, der die vordere Steinreihe hält, die wiederrum das Substrat vor dem Abrutsch sichert. 

Ich werde nun mal die Pflanzen einstellen, die ich größtenteils von Eugen bekommen habe. Ich war zwar eig. sehr konzentriert dabei als mir Eugen die ganzen Arten erklärt hat, dennoch musste ich heute Nachmittag feststellen das die doch gar so leicht einzuprägen sind. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere einen Tipp geben und mir so bei der Bestimmtung helfen (Vielleicht schaut Eugen auch mal selbst hier rein ).

Hier mal der Teil, bei denen ich mir ziemlich sicher bin - bei Falschem Typ bitte trotzdem korrigieren.
1. __ Bachbunge
2. __ Blutweiderich
3. __ Fieberklee
4. __ Glieder-Binse
5. __ Hornkraut
6. __ Papageienfeder
7. __ Seekanne
8. Tannenwedel
9. Zyperngras
                 

Bei den nun folgenden bin ich relativ ratlos. :dumm
                     

Wäre sehr erfreut, wenn der eine oder andere etwas beitragen könnte.


----------



## Eugen (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hi Tim

die Schnecksche heißen Spitzschlamm.. (Lymnaea stagnalis) und Posthorn... (Planorbarius corneus)

Zu deinen  "unbekannten" Pflanzen :

 1.=11  Ranunculus lingua, Zungenhahnenfuß
 2.=10  Juncus effusus, Flatterbinse
 3.       "ahlis" Süßgras, wahrscheinlich Glyceria max.
 4.      
 5.       Glyceria maxima, Wasserschwaden
 6.       Mimulus luteus, __ gelbe Gauklerblume
 7.       Sparganium erectum, ästiger __ Igelkolben
 8.       Sparganium emersum, einfacher Igelkolben
 9.       Saururus cernuus, Molchenschwanz (__ Eidechsenschwanz)


----------



## T.I. (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Ich danke dir.


----------



## T.I. (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

So, nun gibt es auch mal wieder neues zu hören, bzw. wohl eher schauen. 

Ich fang mal an mit dem Bottich von Eugen, in dem aktuell noch 'Reste' des alten Teiches sitzen + __ Wasserlinsen und Schwimmfarn. Da werfe ich immer mal wieder einen klumpen Humus rein, als Dünger. 
Der Schwimmfarn hat sich schon ordentlich vermehrt. 
   
Interessant finde ich auch wie der Boden aussieht, Schlamm mit Algenschicht überzogen und __ Schnecken finden sich auch jede Menge darin ¿ (Ironie).
   

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Teich. Mit der Randgestaltung bin ich immernoch nicht ganz fertig,  Fische sind auch noch keine drinnen, aber ein __ Fischreiher ist schon da. 
 

Das Wasser ist leider noch nicht wirklich klar, aber das schiebe ich jetzt einfach mal auf den 'Herbst', das die PFlanzen nicht mehr so Lust haben zu wachsen. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt heute ~17°C.
   

Die __ Papageienfeder hat sich doch auch schon prächtig vermehrt, genauso wie die Seerose, die ihre Blätter schon ca. 40cm nach oben getrieben hat!
   

Das hier treibt auch schon aus, ist auch ein überbleibsel vom alten Teich. Wasserschwaden oder __ Kalmus? 
  

Und hier noch ein Mini Tannenwedel, die anderen 'großen' sitzen in einem Topf an der tiefsten Stelle, bisher haben sie noch nicht gemeint, sich mal oben blicken zu lassen, hoffe das machen sie nächstes Jahr noch. Der kleine hier wurde vergessen mit einzustecken und wurde dann eben oben im Flachwasser eingesteckt.


----------



## T.I. (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo miteinander,
hier gibt es mal wieder ein paar neude Eindrücke:
 
    
__ Papageienfeder und Seerose |  Kaulquappen und Nadelsimse(?)

    
Jede Menge Kaulquappen  |  Getarntes Krokodil

    
Da hat sich ein Rückenläufer    |  Und hier eine Kaulquappe ein altes Schneckengehäuse
einen Marienkäfer geschnappt 

 

Die Tannenwedel sind irgendwie untergegangen, wahrscheinlich zu tief gepflanzt.


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Das sieht toll aus! Ich finde so ein Teich ohne Fische hat was!
Und das getarnte Krokodil ist ja lustig - seh ich dich nicht, siehst du mich auch nicht .
Die Mauer gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Kann man die nochmal ein wenig deutlicher zu sehen bekommen, bitte? 
Ist jedenfalls schon sehr schön eingewachsen alles, eine richtige Oase.


----------



## Eugen (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hi Tim,

der hat sich ja prächtig entwickelt. 
und wo es Tannenwedel fürs tiefe Wasser gibt weißt du ja.


----------



## T.I. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Das sieht toll aus! Ich finde so ein Teich ohne Fische hat was!
> Und das getarnte Krokodil ist ja lustig - seh ich dich nicht, siehst du mich auch nicht .
> Die Mauer gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Kann man die nochmal ein wenig deutlicher zu sehen bekommen, bitte?
> Ist jedenfalls schon sehr schön eingewachsen alles, eine richtige Oase.


Danke dir, habe aber noch gar nicht erwähnt das inzwischen schon 6 Goldfische/Sarassa/__ Shubunkin im Teich beherbergt sind. 
Welche Mauer möchtest du denn gerne sehen?



Eugen schrieb:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> der hat sich ja prächtig entwickelt.
> und wo es Tannenwedel fürs tiefe Wasser gibt weißt du ja.


Hallo Eugen,
finde ich auch, nur habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl das den Pflanzen so ein bisschen die Nährstoffe fehlen, das Wasser ist trotzdem etwas getrübt. Bis es so grünt wie bei dir dauert das wohl noch ein bisschen. 

Als nächstes ist geplant die Staustufen des Bachlaufs im hinteren Teil mit Lava zu befüllen und zu bepflanzen, eine Art Pflanzenfilter, aber ich finde hier nirgendwo jemanden der Lava anbietet, nur im Baumarkt so ganz feines Zeug, aber ich will das was gröberes, ähnlich dem.
Muss man dafür etwa extra in die Eifel?


----------



## Majaberlin (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Also hier Berlin gibts z.B. ein Geschäft, da gibts Lavasplit.
Google mal ein wenig, du wirst da bestimmt noch was finden.

Ich meinte die Mauer da hinter der Brücke, die den Hang abfängt, ist das eine Trockenmauer?


----------



## Eugen (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hi Tim,

wieviel Lava brauchst du denn ?
Ich hab bei mir noch etwas rumliegen und brauch es nicht wirklich.
(Jäger und Sammler halt  )


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo Eugen.

Das ist nicht zufällig die "sächsische" Lava vom TT 2009?


----------



## Eugen (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Eugen.
> 
> Das ist nicht zufällig die "sächsische" Lava vom TT 2009?



  zumindest die Reste,da ich nicht alles für meine "Versuche" gebraucht habe.


----------



## T.I. (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo Maja,
die Mauer ist größtenteils betoniert, nur vorne sind ein paar Steine lose aufgesetzt. Die meisten Steine davon stammen aus dem Boden eines alten Stalls, da sind ca. 100 Jahre Schweinehufe drübergehumpelt, darum sind die so glatt und auch relativ rechteckig. 
   

Hallo Eugen,
ja, der Jäger & Sammler. 
Also das wären die Buchten die zu füllen sind, kann ich das schlecht abschätzen wie viel reinpasst, ich denke das sollten so 200-250 Liter sein?
Ich glaube auf das Angebot mit dem Tannenwald werde ich vielleicht auch nochmal zurückkommen.
 

 
Heute gabs Blasen beim Regen!


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Vielen Dank, Tim! Das sieht wirklich richtig gut aus!
Wir haben ja jetzt etwas ähnliches vor, gehen gleich die Steine abholen, allerdings sind das Sandsteine, ziemlich unbehandelt. Wir möchten da um unseren Wasserfall auch so eine Umrandung machen. Ich mach nachher mal neue Bilder in meinen thread (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26226/?q=neu).


----------



## T.I. (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: T.I.'s Teichvergrößerung 09*

Hallo Zusammen,
war schon länger nicht hier online, lese aber trotzdem ab und zu mit. 

Wollte hier mal wieder ein kleines Teichupdate machen.
 
Wie man sieht kümmern die Pflanzen am äußeren Rand etwas, leider, liegt teilweise daran das sie etwas zu tief sitzen. Die Fische haben sich auch reichlich vermehrt, inzwischen sind es sogar etwas zu viele, vor allem da wir die Tage schon wieder Jungfische beobachtet hatten. 

 
Hier auf dem Bild sieht man schon den __ Hornkraut Busch inmitten des Teiches.

 
Und heir ganz deutlich, der Knäul hat ungefähr einen durchmesser von 1,20m, damuss ich mich nun dran machen etwas zu entfernen, damit die Fische wieder etwas mehr Platz haben, allerdings dient das Hornkraut auch gut als Schattenspender und natürlich zährt es gerne Nährstoffe, vll. ist das auch der grund warum die anderen Pflanzen kümmern.

Im Moment ist der Teich 

Der Bachlauf ist auch gerade noch in Arbeit, der muss demnächst fertig werden, dann brauch ich dafür auch noch Pflanzen.


*Wer Goldfische (Shubukin/Sarassa/Normal - Mix) und/oder Hornkraut braucht kann sich bei mir per PN melden. 

Als Tausch nehme ich auch gerne  Iris/Wasserschwertlilie/ Bachbunge/ Pfennigkraut/Bachlaufpflanzen entgegen. *


----------

